# Wo sind die Fische?



## Ghul-Ash (20. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
seit geraumer Zeit sind in unserem Teich keine Fische mehr zu sehen, aber ich fange mal an zu erzählen.

Vor ca. 1 Woche hat es angefangen. Ich woltle füttern gehen und ich sehe keinen einzigen Fisch. Habe trotzdem nen bisschen Fischfutter in den Teich getan in der Hoffung das die Fische hochkommen und sich was holen. Naja, nach 5 Stunden war immer noch alles so wie ich es gemacht hatte. Das Fischfutter schwamm immernoch auf dem Teich.

In den nächsten Tagen ging es dann so weiter das ich morgends geschaut habe ob sich Fische blicken lasse, aber habe keinen mehr gesehen. Habe dann natürlicha uch nicht gefüttert.

Vorgestern war ich dann mal mit dem Kescher auf dem Grund um zu schauen ob überhaupt noch Fische da sind. Das Wasser ist eig. sehr klar und muss müsste ja wneigstens was goldenes Schimmern sehen. Habe dann auch tatsächlich 2 Fische gesehen, mehr aber nicht!

Bis heute habe ich dann wieder keinen gesehen und war heute wieder mit dem Kescher am Teich. War auf dem Grund, und nach dem zweiten mal zappelte etwas im Kescher. Dort war in mittelgroßer Fisch drin. Meiner Ansicht nach war er aber nicht sehr munter, auch als ich den Kescher ins Waser getan hat, hat sich nichts geregt es war schon schwer ihn aus dem Kescher zu holen weil er eigentlich garnicht raus wollte bzw. er hat nichts dafür getan. Daraus kann ich schließen ----> unaktivität

Wasserwerte haben wir auch gemessen und soweit alles OK!


Wir hatten dann noch in der Garage nen Mittel gegen Krankheiten für Fische, was auch vorbeugend wirken kann, kann ja nicht schaden.

Mal schauen was jetzt passiert.


Habt ihr denn evtl. ne Idee warum keine Fische da sind oder warum sie sich nicht blicken lassen? In dem Teich (ca. 5200 Liter)  waren mal so ca. 40-50 Fische!



Greez,
Marco


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

__ Reiher Katze Waschbär Nachbar der weiße Hai... und viele andere

da gibt es viele mögliche Ursachen ... du musst genau beobachten und Spuren rund um den Teich erkennen. 
40-50 Fische verschwinden aber nicht über Nacht.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Ghul-Ash (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Waschbär schließe ich aus.
__ Reiher eig. auch.

Katze ist zwar möglich, aber man würde ja Spuren sehen...


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

na... dann bleiben ja nur noch der weiße Hai oder der Nachbar. 

Warum schliesst Du __ Reiher aus ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Ghul-Ash (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Wir wohnen in einer etwas belebteren Gegend und nen __ Fischreiher habe ich hier im Grten lange nichtmehr gesehen.

Aber der müsste doch auch seine Spuhren hinterlassen oder?

Greez,
Marco


----------



## Wild (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Belebte Gegend schützt vor __ Reiher nicht!
Die gewöhnen sich auch an die Zivilisation....


----------



## Ghul-Ash (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Trotzdem müste der __ Reiher ja verdammt Hunger gehabt haben  :crazy


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Ja, so ein __ Reiher verputzt schon einiges. 

Wolf


----------



## glasklar (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

hi marco

das du deine fische nicht zu sehen bekommst  ,weist auf __ fischreiher hin


----------



## Ghul-Ash (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Der muss aber echt einiges gefressen habe und langsam glaube ich sogar das das ein __ Fischreiher war. Immernoch kein Fisch zu sehen, das kann nicht sein!

Habe euch ja erzählt das ich gerne ausversehen ein gefangen hatte, der dann auch ziemlich ruhig war, kann das darauf hindeuten das er noch unter Schock ist oder wieso war er so träge?


Können Fischreiher denn Spuren hinterlassen und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die fehlenden Fische...?  


Greez,
Marco


----------



## glasklar (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*



			
				Ghul-Ash schrieb:
			
		

> Der muss aber echt einiges gefressen habe und langsam glaube ich sogar das das ein __ Fischreiher war. Immernoch kein Fisch zu sehen, das kann nicht sein!
> 
> Habe euch ja erzählt das ich gerne ausversehen ein gefangen hatte, der dann auch ziemlich ruhig war, kann das darauf hindeuten das er noch unter Schock ist oder wieso war er so träge?
> 
> ...




hi marco
bei uns waren die fische ca 14 tage ganz komisch   kamen nicht zum  füttern an die oberfläche lassen sich gar nicht sehen  
nach einem jahr zaun um und über den teich ist es so wenn man am teich kommt sind sie erst mal alle weg  kommen aber direkt wieder nach oben 
ps ich habe ein fisch im teich  im fehlt ein auge  habe ich nach dem winter festgestellt er kommt damit aber zurecht  ich glaube das es eine katze war


----------



## Ghul-Ash (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Hallo glasklar.
ich müsste ja die Fische eigentlich sehen. Wie gesagt, Wasser ist sehr sauber. 

Vom Balkon aus, kann ich auch keinen Fisch sehen. Heute war ich aber wieder am Teich und habe geschaut und habe tatsächlich einen Godfisch gesehen!

Da wir den Teich bald sowieso wegen einer Vergrößerung leeren müssen, bin ich mal gespannt was uns da erwartet!

Solange heisst es abwarten und schauen ob sich doch mal ein Fisch sehen lässt undw enn er nach oben kommt gibts auch futter 

Greez,
Marco


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Moin Marco, 

da ja aber ggf. doch noch Fische im Teich sind hoffe ich Ihr plant die Vergrößerung erst zum Frühjahr. Jetzt wär nämlich schon reichlich knapp für die Fische.

Wolf


----------



## Ghul-Ash (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Ja, dieses Jahr wird das wohl leider nichtsmehr 

Da muss dann mein Moorbeet auch noch warten


----------



## ironice (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Bei uns ist es momentan Modern, Teiche zu beobachten und nen geeigneten moment abzuwarten um die Fische zu Klauen....mehrere Koi und "normal" Fisch Teiche wurden über Nacht schon leer gekescht...obwohl die Anwohner zu Hause waren. 
Also auch diese möglichkeit ist kann man in betracht ziehen.


----------



## Ghul-Ash (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Das schließe ich hier eher aus. Man kommt nicht einfach so in den Garten und außer bekannte und Freunde weiss  keienr das wir nen Teich haben weil man den ja nicht einfach sehen kann von der Straße aus oder sonstwo...


----------



## Marlowe (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Moin Goulasch!

Es gibt nur die Möglichkeit des fischfangenden Nachbarn, denn so plötzlich 
können sonst niemals diese Menge Goldfische verschwinden.


Herzlichst, 


Marlowe


----------



## phil73 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

HI,
oder lass das wasser raus vielleicht liegen ja alle auf dem grund...
lieder fehlen bei mir auch mehr als die helfte:evil
LG Phil


----------



## Ghul-Ash (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wo sind die Fische?*

Hallo,
mal nen kleines Feedback, weil der Thread ja wieder hochgepushed wurde:

Letztendlich sind die Fische zum größten Teil wieder aufgetaucht, obwohl mir immernoich schleierhaft ist, wie sie sich so gut verstecken konnten.

Fakt ist aber, das ist weniger als im Vorjahr sind und auch eine verschwunden sind (Besonders Farbe und weiße)

Ich denke das ein __ Fischreiher da war oder eine Katze und das die restlichen Fische deswegen noch Angst hatten oder so.


Viele Grüße,
Marco


----------

